# web site link trading



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

As a professional cabinet maker, it is important to me to network and get the word out about us and our shop. Internet marketing is one method obviously. And acquiring backlinks from one another is a powerful way of achieving some internet marketing goals.

Many of us are like minded in the woodworking trades and have relavant content on our sites. I would think if many of us network together and add links to each other's site, while this alone may not put us on google's first page, it will be a step in the right direction.

For those unsure of what I am speaking of, what I am suggesting is a Search Engine Optimization technique that would in effect provide cyber votes for each other's site in the eyes of google. The more votes you can get for your site the better as far as google is concerned.

Anyone interested, please feel free to contact me.

Also please take a moment to review our site.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice looking web site. I would be interested in trading links on each of our pages. Anything we can do to help each other get more votes on Google. Although I still build commercial casework, My web site is strictly Funeral Supply as I have been in a transition to get completely out of casework. Check out my web page at www.scicaskets.com and let me know what you think.


----------

